# Turned down by back ground check for flex..



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

pardon? I have never failed a back ground check. What exactly are they expecting? saints? Clean driving record for 10+ years, clean criminal record all the way back to my teens, no felonies, no DWIs no drugs..


Are they looking for saints?


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

I should mention I am well in to my 40s now


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Background checks sometimes report inaccurate information. I suggest reaching out to them and see if they will review or rerun the report. 
I was denied by Lyft because of an inaccurate report and unfortunately they weren't very helpful about the situation. Hopefully Amazon support is more understanding.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> pardon? I have never failed a back ground check. What exactly are they expecting? saints? Clean driving record for 10+ years, clean criminal record all the way back to my teens, no felonies, no DWIs no drugs..
> 
> Are they looking for saints?


You should have received phone number with email for Accurate Backgrounds, call them and get a copy of your BC, you have right to correct any misinformation listed in your report. There are no Saints works here, I am an exception though!


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

For mine I had to call them. There was a typo on my drivers license. 
It took an extra couple of weeks to get mine passed.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Helps if you have a Chauffeurs License, the test is super easy....

Just joking but it wouldn't hurt....I'm surprised I passed my check....lol


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

I got the report online from them.. There is nothing in it other that some driving issues from before 2000.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

The *only* thing I can think of is they show my license expiring in the month they ran the report. I of course renewed it but that does not show in their report. I hold a commercial license and I can basically drive anything that is road legal.

how to I get a hold of the flex people?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> ...............how to I get a hold of the flex people?


Million Dollars question! Anyone??
Without correcting problem/s in your BC no one can help you! Most of the time it small things like unpaid parking ticket or camera ticket stuff like that but you have to take care of those and provide Accurate BC the proof.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

There are no issues in my report. there is no criminal issues at all, some minor traffic stuff (that is legit) but it's all taken care of and it over 10 years old.

That is what I don't understand.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

I did find this email [email protected] and a message to it did not seem to bounce so who knows.


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

merkurfan said:


> The *only* thing I can think of is they show my license expiring in the month they ran the report. I of course renewed it but that does not show in their report. I hold a commercial license and I can basically drive anything that is road legal.
> 
> how to I get a hold of the flex people?


Accurate Background 800-216-8024...give them a call. My background check took 3 weeks to finally come back...I called them twice while waiting and they were surprisingly professional and willing to help. Good luck!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I am not sure what you expect us to be able to do. Do you have a common name? Ever dealt with identity theft? There are plenty of reasons people dont pass background checks, not sure what strangers on the internet can do for you. Good luck


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

If your real name is O_ama ("b"or "s" pick your choice) you are outaluck!


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

FlexGuyJim said:


> Accurate Background 800-216-8024...give them a call. My background check took 3 weeks to finally come back...I called them twice while waiting and they were surprisingly professional and willing to help. Good luck!


The problem is not in the check. They said "call amazon" I see no errors in the report. They provided no number for amazon.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> I am not sure what you expect us to be able to do. Do you have a common name? Ever dealt with identity theft? There are plenty of reasons people dont pass background checks, not sure what strangers on the internet can do for you. Good luck


My last name occupies 29 pages in the Minneapolis phone book. However my first name is only 2 lines.. but again, nothing in the report other than the license being expired jumped out at me. They will not re-run the report until amazon tells them to.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> My last name occupies 29 pages in the Minneapolis phone book. However my first name is only 2 lines.. but again, nothing in the report other than the license being expired jumped out at me. They will not re-run the report until amazon tells them to.


Minneapolis still has a phone book?????


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> Minneapolis still has a phone book?????


I know right? even my small town of 1500.. they dropped a phone book on my step. who still uses those?


----------

